# How to reunite baby with parents



## mylittleopihi (Mar 28, 2006)

My husband brought home a fledgling the other night. He appears to be healthy ... just missing his parents I'm sure. Whenever I put him back in his box, he just squaks and presses against the side of the box.

My husband works at a five-star hotel here in Hawaii, where the bird had been found in a large plant potter on the balcony of one of the suites. The guest forced him to remove the bird (so sad), so he took it home.

We've been feeding him three times a day. We've been giving it wheat bread bits that we moistened a bit with water. He's eating, but it's not easy to get his beak open. He fights it.

There are a lot of pigeons on the hotel property and I think it best to return the little guy to his home. Just not sure mom and dad will be able to find him.

What do you all think? Will Mom and Dad find him/her? The nest was on the 16th floor, but we can't put him back there because the guest will complain. They're in town all week.

Also, it's been raining here for three weeks straight and there's another rain storm headed our way. No chance of sun for at least a week. 

Knowing that we'd be putting him back out in that weather is dreadful.

Just not sure what to do. We both go back to work tomorrow and will only be able to feed him before work,then when we get home. That's at least eight hours between meals! What to do?

Thank you!
Michelle


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

It's always upsetting to hear about babies being thrown out by people who could care less about the small lives of others. Hopefully there is a rehabber nearby and in your area who can take over for you and help out. One of our Moderators TAWhatley will have that information I am sure. Meanwhile, I will just offer a link to a current situation of another member here who has some good ideas on feeding babies. It is well worth a read if you have the time. You will want baby-bird feeding formula in any case that you will be able to get at any good pet store. Eight hours between daily feedings may be too long a time for a youngster. Can you take the bird to work with you by any chance?

Here is the thread.

http://pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13821&highlight=winter+baby

All the best,

Cameron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michelle,

Sadly, you really can't just put baby pigeons back into another location .. the parents won't find them, and the babies will be left to fend for themselves. I think you are in this for the duration .. until the baby is fully feathered and flying. Do you have any idea how old the bird is or can you post pictures? Being able to see the youngster would tell us a lot.

If this is a tiny, tiny baby, it has to get to a rehabber for care, but if it's an older youngster, then it may do just fine on your time schedule. I realize you did say, fledgling, so I assume the bird is mostly feathered. If that is the case, do get some smallish seed like parakeet, canary, or finch and sprinkle it on the bottom of the enclosure you have the bird in .. "peck" at the seed with your finger and see if you can entice the little one to eat on its own.

Please do let us know what's going on .. we are happy to help however we can.

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi and welcome to Pigeons.com. 

Does the baby have feathers? If the baby is old enough it may be able to feed itself. Depending on the baby's age you may need to keep it warm (a heating pad on low is with towels is great). The parents will probably not be able to recognize thier offspring in a different place.

Have you tried offering some wild bird mix? If the baby does not eat on its own I would suggest taking some dried dog or cat kibble and soaking it in water until soft. Then gently open the baby's beak and gently poke the food into the little one's mouth. The baby will get the idea and swallow the food on its own. Feed until the crop (pouch on the neck) is soft and squishy, please do not overfeed this can kill the baby. When you get the chance you may want to pick up some Kaytee Exact formula (for feeding baby birds) at a pet store.

Which island are you on? If you take the baby to a animal rescue or rehab place please be sure that they will not put the pigeon down simpily for being a pigeon. Some places will do so! You may want to check out the place below, and see it they'll take your pigeon or know somebody who can.

Maui Animal Rescue and Sanctuary, 315 Pauwela, Hiki, HI 96705, (808) 575-7698, [email protected]


----------



## mylittleopihi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thank you for the help*

Thanks everyone for the help. I will take a picture and post it here tomorrow. This is a terrible situation, but at least we can help more than if the bird had just been shoved out the door and left to fend for itself. The hotel tries to get the bird to eat those poison pellets. Obviously doesn't always work, but still ...

I'll hit the pet store on my way home.

The bird is almost fully feathered .. just a few sprigs of the baby fluff left on his head and neck. We've got him in a box and fold one panel down so he can sleep, but he prefers snuggling up in someone's arms. Poor little guy.

My mom kept a lost homing pigeon for years. He was a laugh riot. What a personality! He was fully grown, so she just provided shelter and love. So I know it can be successful.

We do have a cat but he's pretty much ignore the bird. We keep them separated just in case.

Any other tips for keeping him comfortable. We've changed his shredded newspaper daily. Will add a water dish tonight, too.

We're on Oahu, but I'll contact the Maui shelter. Maybe they can help.

Thanks everyone! I'll post photos tomorrow.


----------



## mylittleopihi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Another question ....*

How will he learn how to fly. I don't know how


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Michelle, 

He will learn to fly on his own. They start off by flapping and exercising their wings daily until they get to the point of actually, lifting up a bit. It progresses naturally and until they make their first attempt at flying up to something.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, so he is older than I first was thinking. That could be very fortunate for sure. Just some little yellow pin feathers sticking out of his head is what I imagine you are saying. Your bird may well be about the same age as mine was when I found him. 3 weeks of age therabouts.

He was chirping happily after he got some seed. I was at a loss the first few days, not even really knowing what pigeons ate for sure. Try to pick up a bag of pigeon/dove mix if you can get it. Alternatively, a bag of good quality wild bird seed. The finger pecking thing mentioned to you in an earlier post really does work. If your bird is ready he will learn from you by pecking at the seed with your finger while he looks on and will copy you and give it a try. If he pecks, finds it too his liking your feeding troubles will be over and that will be a great relief. 

You will then instead have to worry about getting some grit for birdie. Meantime, set up a tip proof water dish for him (but not too deep). An inch or two will do. I still don't know how capable your bird is really but hopefully he is big enough to not fall into a dish and drown. It has happened. Hope it goes well.

Cameron


----------



## mylittleopihi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Pictures and update*





























Last night I brought home some shredded paper from the office for his nest. I carried him while I changed his box and before I even had all the paper in the box he jumped in! He just LOVES it!

Oh and I did the warm rice thing ... he was scared of it. Maybe he'll get used to it.

I crushed up some organic rice cakes and tried to get him to eat that. Still wasn't easy. I'd soak it and stick a little of the gooey stuff on the end of his beak. He would open a close his mouth and flick his beak, but only get a little. Took me about a half-hour to feed him and even that didn't seem like enough to me. I finally resorted to the eye dropper, but just once to make sure he actually had some sustainenance.

He doesn't seem to understand how to peck at his food. He pecks at my hand, but it's more like he's mad or defending himself. And it's so sporadic that it's hard to get the food in the right place when he does peck. I used my fingers to sort of form a beak-like opening and stashed some gooey stuff in there. When I put my fingers on his beak he began pecking. Was hard to tell if he was defending himself or eating. I left some goo and some crushed rice cakes in his feeding dish. He hasn't touched it. I'll get some bird food for him and see whether that gets him eating.

He is still very alert and curious. Whenever he sits in my hand his head is always going, watching everything I'm doing. And he peeps whenever I move or talk.

He has been excercising his wings, so we'll need a bigger home for him. I'm thinking he'd be more comfortable in something he can actually see through. Must be scary for him, not being able to see around him and suddenly there's a big head staring at him from above. Maybe an larger, wire-cage enclosure with an area he can hide in if he wants to? What do you think?

And what about bringing him on the porch for five or ten minutes, just so he can hear other birds and the wind through the trees? As long as he's warm? What do you guys think?

Any other help you folks can provide is great!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*W E L C O M E*

Hi Michelle, and a late welcome! I am a bit late reading your post.

Your youngster is beautiful, and he is lucky to have you and your husband.

Right now, as I am writing you, my two pigeon pets are outdoors enjoying the 50 degress, but they are sheltered fom the cool north wind and getting rays of sunshine, a must for healthy birds. Oh, 50 must be freezing for you folks in Hawaii! 

There are many informative threads and resource areas to enjoy and "educate" yourselves on the world of pigeons. It is fairly easy to get around in here, but if you have any questions, there is someone always here at the loft!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I think it'd be great to go with the dog or cat kibble soaked in water. This way you can feed the baby without having to bother with a syringe. A rice only diet is not the way to go. Never never feed milk (I know that you haven't done that!), this will kill the bird because birds cannot metabolize lactose.

Soak the kibble (I prefer Science Diet Canine Maintenance) in water until soft. Gently pry the baby's beak open and gently move the food into the baby's mouth. The baby will swallow on it's own. Feed until the crop (pouch on the chest) is soft and squishy. Be careful not to over feed, and allow the crop to empty between feedings. You should only have to do this for about 1-1.5 wks because the baby is quite old now. 

You should offer birdseed and water in a dish the baby can't drown in as well from time to time to encourage self feeding. 

Letting the baby (actually it's a squeaker) out on the porchis fine as long as you are right there with it. You don't want predators grabbing the baby you rescued.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We had a member named "Snyder" who lived in Honolulu (back in August) that Pidgey helped with a very sick pigeon. She was a student as well as working at something like a zoo.

Wonder if she could possibly help Mylittleopihi? Anyone know how to get in touch with her.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

Pick up seeds! Definately, I do think he is ready. I am really glad to see the bird is looking so nice and healthy. He is about the same age mine was when found. I would bet "dimes to doughnuts" that he will eat like crazy if given the chance at a bowl of nice seed. Especially as he will be a little hungry now. 

If the seeds don't work then we can talk about alternatives later. But let him have a chance at self feeding first with normal bird food. I don't think I would go for the gooey stuff myself either. Sounds like it's, well, maybe not what a bird would like. 

It is risky to force feed any bird that is why I am pushing for you to try seed first. Especially using an eye dropper, it is hard to give a careful measured amount. If the bird is struggling you could put a splash in the wrong way and possibly aspirate the bird. It is a big risk because they panic when being force fed, so inhaling liquids is very easy to do. Hope you are reading this in time to go out and pick up (at least), Wild Bird Seed before the stores close. Pigeon/ Dove mix is best if you can find it.

My last thought, and this will sound very dumb but it worked for me. When he squeaks, just squeak along with him. It is a bonding thing. He will warm up to you quickly.

Cameron


----------



## mylittleopihi (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, he/she is a pretty bird and is very curious. Makes me feel better that he is looking around and alert. 

I will go to the pet store on my lunch break and pick up some pigeon/dove seed and put that in his home.

Also .. is holding him a bad idea. He squaks when I pick him up but quickly settles into my hand when I form a cradle for his body. The last couple times he crawled up under my chin and then to my shoulder squeaking all the way. Then he looks all around .. bobbing his head.

My instinct is to pick him up so he feels warm and can get used to the world around him since it's so new.

Or is he better off feeling in a safe place in his box?


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

There are differing opinions on that one Michelle,

Some will say, keep your distance for the birds benefit so he will keep his wariness of humans and then have a better chance to be introduced back to the wild. Others will say it won't really make all that much difference as he is already starting to learn from you and his new human surroundings. This is a very important formative time for them. 

Mine really loves me. He has started recently waking me up in the morning. Charm in spades. He flys straight for me and lands on my shoulder when I walk in the door. Little fella actually behaves as if he misses me.

Anyway, Opihi is your baby now and will adapt to you over the next few weeks. You will be the surrogate Momma. If he likes cuddling, then cuddle away. Pigeons are incredibly endearing. In a couple months when he is like a young teenager, he will be pecking and wing-slapping you every day as though you are an intruder of the worst kind. So enjoy the affection while it lasts! 

Cameron


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Camrron said:


> Mine really loves me. He has started recently waking me up in the morning. Charm in spades. He flys straight for me and lands on my shoulder when I walk in the door. Little fella actually behaves as if he misses me.


I bet he does miss you, Cameron.

We have a Collared Dove who was rescued by someone as a baby, and now has his home with us (i.e., at Cynthia's place). He was brought up by people, so no surprise that he took to us quickly. We eventually transferred him from indoors to the aviary, with the pigeons, woodpigeons and (currently) another dove. 

Even though he is with other birds (he likes to hang out with a couple of the woodpigeons mostly), it is his humans he likes best. He gets quite excited when he sees us, and is so eager to get on a head or shoulder. When I'm there cleaning up or whatever, he is continually landing on me with a triumphant call, and coos for attention (loves to be stroked and preened). He even acts jealous when I pay attention to the most human-friendly woodpigeon and flies at the pigeon to knock him off my head (a woodpigeon on one's head is quite heavy  ).

Of course, he is so tame he could never make it outside, but maybe one day we will get another unreleasable dove who he can settle down with.

John


----------



## mylittleopihi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Progress!!*

Brought home some pigeon/dove feed last night. Ground it up into a powder, but he still didn't go for it. Had to wet a little piece of bread and roll it in the powder and feed it to him. 

He still is trying to feed like from his mom (pecking between my fingers).

He finally got the hang of pecking at his seed this morning (I spilled some on his cage floor which is black and he suddenly realized, oh SEEDS! I had it in a white dish, before that so I guess he couldn't really see it). He's still trying to learn to eat the seed, and flaps his little wings a squeaks at me to feed him like his mom. But at least he's showed some progress at feeding on his own!

Thanks everyone for the help! You've been great!!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Please check that your squeaker is actually eating the seeds that it's given. If you feel the small round seeds in the crop then your little one is eating!

You may also want to keep track of the squeaker's weight as well. This can be done by feeling the keel (breastbone) which is below the chest. A sharp keel indicates that bird is underweight, and a keel which is fairly round shows that the bird id feeding itself well.

Please keep everyone here at Pigeon-Talk updated with how things are going!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

No need to grind up seeds at all. Pigeons will not take to powders anyway. The little one will take to the seeds just as they are. He will prefer it that way too. Young ones don't have any trouble swallowing seed if that is what you are worried about. At his age, you should not need to baby him too much. Just let him have the plain, raw seed and watch for results. I am confident he will take to them easily. It's already in his programming to do so. Eating powdered seeds is not part of that programme. 

It is easy to run into problems with birds if we try to apply our reasoning to what are their natural and normal behaviours. Feeding intervention's, in my mind, should only be undertaken when it is clear the animal will not survive without our extra care and efforts. In every other case, just treat them like the bird they are, no extra pampering required. It will go better for both of you that way.

JGregg made some good points. But if this is your first bird it may be hard to know the difference between a full and an empty crop. It is also hard to tell definatively if the keel is sharp or full for first timers. I only discovered and learned these differences once I got my second bird and could then make comparisons between them.

If this is your first bird I would suggest you put out a measured amount of seed each day. Two or three tablespoons, (*not teaspoons*) will be enough. At the end of the day gather up the remainder and measure the seed again to see how much is missing. It does take some effort because pigeons are messy eaters and will throw seed all around. So confinement during this time is a good idea. But it will give you a good indication of his feeding status. Let me know then how much he ate and we can talk again.

A second thing you can do is carefully watch the poops. This can also be an indicator of a birds health. In your case, small, minimal or non-existance poops will certainly indicate a bird that is not eating properly. Very watery poops, odd colors appearing etc are other things to watch for. What you really want to see are roundish poops that are firm yet moist, about the size and shape of a raisin, brownish to dark green, with a white cap on the top. I hope this is of help to you. You are doing a terrific job so far so hang in their. I will keep an eye on your thread, OK. 


Hi John,

I really enjoyed reading about your jealous bird. I have noticed the same sort of thing with Buddy. When I had company over the other day, my guest was thoroughly "told off" by Buddy who did not appreciate the newcomers presence at all. I was totally taken aback. It was so unexpected and odd. 

Buddy sat up on top of my computer monitor and expressed his warbling indignation for a good twenty minutes before heading back to sit with his girlfriend. He's a boy though! That, I am sure of. Very jealous and territorial too. Not scared of humans at all. He doesn't seem to have the sense to see people as a threat. That's one of the reasons I can never release him wild again. Poor thing. I saved his life but also ruined him by bringing him into my home. It is likely too late to recondition him now too. 

And that's what lots of love and affection does for pigeons who have people as caregivers. Thank goodness Buddy has a girlfriend now! Talk to you later.

Cameron


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

sadly I don't think you can put the baby back because once it is removed, the parents won't accept it, but on the good side you got yourself a pigeon


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

I have been waiting to hear back from you. How is Opihi doing. Can you give a little update? Is he eating OK now? I do hope you will respond to my questions. I guess I worry a bit and want to help if I can as would others too. I think I have a very personal interest in the welfare of this bird and hope you will not leave me hanging on to hope alone. Is he OK?

All the best to you and your bird,

Cameron


----------



## Mike Williams (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hand feeding a baby bird*

I've hand raised a number of young birds over time and have found an easy way to feed them. I've got a veterinary syringe that I removed the needle showing just the stub plastic end. I mix Gerber baby cereal with water to a light gruel and fill the syringe. Then I insert the end into their beaks at the back and just sort of fill their mouths, letting them take it down at thier pace. Works like a charm.


----------

